# Sacramento Kings vs. Portland Trail Blazers Game Thread (03/22, 7:00 PT)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (41-27) vs. Portland Trail Blazers (23-41)
Arco Arena, Tuesday March 22, 2005
19:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento, NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brian Skinner/Darius Songaila/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Joel Przybilla/Viktor Krhyapa/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Damon Stoudamire/Sebastian Telfair  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Portland TrailBlazers board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 107*
Blazers 100

*Bibby 25pts 12assts*
Stoudamire 22pts 10assts


----------



## MazzyStar (Jul 20, 2004)

This should be an interesting game. Has anyone seen their young russian play? I like him. Looking foward to next year when they have Sergei Monya back from playing overseas. They have an exciting young core.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

my prediction:
Kings 110
-
Blazers 98


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Kings: 113
Blazers: 86


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Prediction

Kings 112
Blazers 89

Peja 10/16fg 28pts 5rebs 4asts
Skinner 13pts 14rebs

After an embarrassing showing vs Goldenstate Peja will retaliate with 28pts on *60% * shooting.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings 103
Blazers 97

They are always tough to beat, for some reason....


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

We gotta start winning games and getting healthy... i would love to see K9 hit the starting line up and get Ostertag some PT.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> We gotta start winning games and getting healthy... i would love to see K9 hit the starting line up and get Ostertag some PT.


With the current coach we have K9 won't get in the starting lineup unless Songaila is injured. Also don't expect Tag to get a minute. :nonono:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Also don't expect Tag to get a minute. :nonono:


I think Adelman don't trust Tag. If you know Adelman, he only plays players he trust. He even said that there's better players right now than Tag that should play. Plus, Tag's out of shape...he even said so himself. :|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I think Adelman don't trust Tag. If you know Adelman, he only plays players he trust. He even said that there's better players right now than Tag that should play. *Plus, Tag's out of shape...he even said so himself.* :|


I believe he always has. :laugh:

So I don't understand why did Petrie go after him?


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> So I don't understand why did Petrie go after him?


For his shot blocking and rebounding skills. Plus, I think he was one of the cheapest player for that skill? I guess Petrie assume Tag will work out during the summer and throughout the season...but he didn't.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> For his shot blocking and rebounding skills. Plus, I think he was one of the cheapest player for that skill? I guess Petrie assume Tag will work out during the summer and throughout the season...but he didn't.


I think we paid him like 5mill a year for 2 years. Thats pretty bad since he hasn't been playing. 

I wish he could though. I think that he would help us but Adelman doesn't. :sad:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 107
Blazers 92

Peja 29 pts, 6 3's

Abdur-Rahim 23 pts, 11 reb


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

This playoff push a stumble 



> The prospect seems inconceivable, hardly worthy of the ink on this page.
> 
> Then again, implausible is in with the Kings these days, considering that was Golden State leaving Arco Arena on Sunday night via Air Cloud Nine.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Mark Kreidler: Wanna play guard for a few minutes? 



> Good to be with you. I almost didn't make it. My tryout with the Kings went a little longer than expected.
> 
> • I don't want to say Rick Adelman is looking for some healthy people to suit up, but I'm pretty sure I just heard Wayman Tisdale's beeper go off.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Portland (23-42) at Sacramento (41-27) 10:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- Coach Rick Adelman looks to record his 700th career victory Tuesday when the Sacramento Kings host the reeling Portland Trail Blazers.
> 
> Adelman notched win No. 699 on Saturday, a 111-107 overtime victory over the Los Angeles Clippers. But the Kings failed in Adelman's first attempt at 700, losing to Golden State, 104-94 on Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

GOO KINGS!!!

Blast the Blazers away!!! :banana: 



Score + Rebound + Play D + Limit TOs + EFFORT = WIN!!!! :king:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kenny Thomas and Ostertag starting  lets see what they can do.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

So far Kenny and Greg are working great 4pts 1reb 1ast 1stl for Ostertag and 3pts 1reb 2ast for Kenny. :banana:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

End of first quater.

Kings 30
Blazers 19

Peja 8pts 3rebs 1asts 1stl
Kenny 7pts 3rebs 2asts 1stl
Bibby 5pts 4asts
Ostertag 4pts 2rebs 1asts 1stl 1blk


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Eddie House nice job coming off the bench providing us with energy, pushing the tempo. He made a 18ft followed by a assist to Darius in 23seconds. Giving Bibby need rest.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Przybilla has been a monster in the low post 4blks already along with 10boards.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kenny has been superb so far 6-11 shooting 13pts 4rebs 3asts after his last dunk Portland forced to call timeout.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Halftime*

*Kings 57*
Blazers 49

Peja 13pts 4rebs 2ast *3stl * 
Kenny 15pts 4rebs 3asts 1stl
Bibby 7pts 7rebs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Songaila strained his lower back and hurt his elbow....his return is questionable. Just what we need, more injuries:sigh:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Songaila strained his lower back and hurt his elbow....his return is questionable. Just what we need, more injuries:sigh:


Wow will this team have enough players to play in the playoffs! Hopefully its not to serious and he can come back.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

19 Assists and 2 turnovers in the first half....beautiful:yes:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Przybilla going for a triple double 7pts 9reb 6blks.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

What the hell has gotten into Przybilla yet another block. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> 19 Assists and 2 turnovers in the first half....beautiful:yes:


Thats an awesome stat but our defence needs to step up.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Triple double watch.*
Przybilla stat line 9pts 15reb 8blks.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja's quite possiably might be the most underrated defender in the leauge.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*End of 3rd quater:*

*Kings 86*
Blazers 70

Peja 21pts 6rebs 3asts *5stls*
Kenny 22pts 6rebs 3asts 2stls


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Peja's quite possiably might be the most underrated defender in the leauge.


 Yup. He is the best on the team right now.

Nice to see him not being one dimensional tonight. 6 Rebounds/5 Steals/3 Assists.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Yup. He is the best on the team right now.
> 
> Nice to see him not being one dimensional tonight. 6 Rebounds/5 Steals/3 Assists.


I agree, our whole team is playing great D 12steals while Blazers 0 and we forced 18 turnovers while they we made 2.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Points from turnovers:

Kings 20
Blazers 2

This one looks like it is over....106-87. Under 2:30 to go.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Whats the Kings record for most steals in one game?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It's Erik Daniels time!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja exits the game. 9-17fg 23pts 6rebs 3ast 5stls :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> It's Erik Daniels time!


Hahah i want to see more of Ostertag! Przybilla can thank Ostertag for his carrer high in blocks this game. :biggrin:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Another sighting of Seung-Jin, maybe another highlight lay-up.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*End of Game:*

*Kings 112*
Blazers 93

BOX SCORE


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

After the game, Adelman said that he is going to stick with KT in the starting lineup.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> After the game, Adelman said that he is going to stick with KT in the starting lineup.


KT had a impressive game tonight and with Songalia injuried I wouldnt mind seeing KT in the starting five.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

RECAP


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> KT had a impressive game tonight and with Songalia injuried I wouldnt mind seeing KT in the starting five.


 Adelman talked to Songaila, and Darius said he didn't mind coming off the bench. He also talked about how Darius has been overmatched against some of the other starters and he has been picking up fouls too quickly.

Thomas is definetly the better defensive player so this move looks like a no brainer....I wish it had happened a few games ago.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I just saw Darius' fall....It looked really bad. But Adelman expects him to be able to play on Thursday.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> I just saw Darius' fall....It looked really bad. But Adelman expects him to be able to play on Thursday.


Me too, I think that was were the refs handed out the technical foul because Adelman couldnt belive there was no call.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*GAME PHOTOS*



























































Where is DaunbreakableKing?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Where is DaunbreakableKing?


I think hes hiding after saying that KThomas wont start and Ostertag wont get any minutes :biggrin: 



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> With the current coach we have K9 won't get in the starting lineup unless Songaila is injured. Also don't expect Tag to get a minute. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Zalgirinis said:


> I think hes hiding after saying that KThomas wont start and Ostertag wont get any minutes :biggrin:


Haha must have missed that, all that matters is that we win at the end anyways.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Postgame Quotes-vs. Portland


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Great win for the guys!! This was a big game...just like the rest of the reminding games. 

GO KINGS!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> *GAME PHOTOS*
> 
> 
> Where is DaunbreakableKing?


 :biggrin: I'm here. I've just been busy this week. I'm adjusting to a new job I got so I as soon as I'm adjusted I will be back full time. (another day or so) 

Thanks for asking where I am though. And big thanks for the pics. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> I think hes hiding after saying that KThomas wont start and Ostertag wont get any minutes :biggrin:


:laugh:

It looks that way huh. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Postgame Quotes-vs. Portland 



> Kings Coach Rick Adelman
> 
> Mike Bibby
> 
> ...


----------

